

Show HN: Showcasing a mobile app in the desktop browser - babebridou
http://covery.fairyteller.com/covery

======
gdonelli
You can actually swipe the card on the screen. Cool! hard to discover tho.

~~~
babebridou
The first few people who were shown the page didn't notice either that they
could interact with the phone, I had to add quite a few visual cues,
apparently that was not enough yet :(

This project started when I discovered PlaceIt by Breezi(1) as I was making my
app's landing page. Since the app is heavily using html5, I could relatively
easily take it to the next level and make it actually usable in some ways from
the browser.

Anyway I'm glad you like it, I'm hungry for more feedback!

1: [http://placeit.breezi.com/](http://placeit.breezi.com/)

